# Daily excercise



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This guy does this daily . http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=qFP28ANXLLA&vq=medium


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow. Pretty amazing. They are so well behaved.
What a great life. Nala is exhausted from just watching the video.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG thats insane! LOL


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Does the guy have a job because that has to take hours to do?! Lol!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

That was so much fun to watch! I wonder how long it took to get them that well trained? I'm impressed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen it before, but it still blows me away. I love when they all come to the busy street, STOP the minute the bike does, and then trot across after him, nice as pie. I bet most mothers wish they could get their KIDS to behave as well!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm impressed! Great video


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That was impressive. I love how they follow his hand signals. It was funny when that one bikers dog was barking and none of his dogs barked back.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I just loved this!! I sent it on to some friends who do this everyday...well, not quite this much of a walk, but they do walk their 3 dogs like this and take them on grand adventures all the time. They will just love this video although, I am afraid they will buy more dogs now!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, Dave, a taste of pure joy. Bet they all sleep well.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Just now getting around to this one. Like everyone said it is awesome. Wonder what breed the dogs are. One looked like a Blue Tick Hound, but the head didn't look like a hound to me. Actually they are all the same size and shape so must be the same breed. Do you reckon they are aliens masquerading as dogs? That would explain how well behaved they are.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Just now getting around to this one. Like everyone said it is awesome. Wonder what breed the dogs are. One looked like a Blue Tick Hound, but the head didn't look like a hound to me. Actually they are all the same size and shape so must be the same breed. Do you reckon they are aliens masquerading as dogs? That would explain how well behaved they are.


 Not sure about Blue Ticks. Mostly mixed, one looked like German Short Hair. Obviously he has trained them well. But once a few of them become trained the others learn quite easily without much work. It is a fun video. Quite the regime.


----------

